# Should all documents be attested



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Expat Gurus,
Needed some advise on uploading documents to the 189 visa applications:

1)Do all documents need to be attested? I have heared that only black and white documents are required to be attested for the visa application and coloured documents need not be attested

2) What about documents that are electronically received, such as the ACS result, Online generated bank statements, letters received electronically. Do these need to be attested?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- No

2- No


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

All supporting documents should be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. 

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (VisaApplicant-Document Checklist)

Girl Aussie


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Of course one can get certified copies of certificates issued as hard copies, but what about certificates / statements received electronically. How can one certify these documents?


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi gurus,
Anyone can help with this query?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi RPSF, 

you can just upload documents that are issued electronically (ACS letter, payslips, tax return documents etc.) without getting a certified copy - at least that's what I did. You may have to get (partial) translations of some of those, though.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi RSPF,

1. You need to *color scan* the documents and save them as pdf and upload to the EOI if the document is original, like memorandum/degree. Just upload the color scan, no need to attest/certify. If the document itself is in black and white (like xerox copy); then certify/attest the document and then color scan it. the sign and stamp should be in color.

Pro tip: Scan all the pages in a document as jpgs and then open ms word 2007 or newer, paste the images in to the document and save as pdf. This way you get single pdf for multiple page document.
another protip: Keep the document size less than 5MB. if the scan jpg's file size is huge. then open it in mspaint and then do save as. mspaint re-encodes the jpg file during the save operation which reduces the file size drastically. for example 3mb image will be re encoded to something like 500kb.

2. Attach the electronically received documents directly to the EOI. if they are password protected, then mention the password in description of the document.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

madrag said:


> Hi RSPF,
> 
> 1. You need to *color scan* the documents and save them as pdf and upload to the EOI if the document is original, like memorandum/degree. Just upload the color scan, no need to attest/certify. If the document itself is in black and white (like xerox copy); then certify/attest the document and then color scan it. the sign and stamp should be in color.
> 
> ...


Dear Madrag,

Thank you for the information. I'm new aspirant and planning to migrate to Oz. Kindly provide me the list of documents which are supposed to be uploaded and process guideline, if at all you could. 

Looking forward to hearing from you at your earliest convenience.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Shel/ Monica ...any advice on his query of mine?


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

RPSF said:


> Hi Shel/ Monica ...any advice on his query of mine?


Hi RPSF, 

If your are referring to your query about Certifying documents, then madrag has already your question.



madrag said:


> Hi RSPF,
> 
> 1. You need to *color scan* the documents and save them as pdf and upload to the EOI if the document is original, like memorandum/degree. Just upload the color scan, no need to attest/certify. If the document itself is in black and white (like xerox copy); then certify/attest the document and then color scan it. the sign and stamp should be in color.
> 
> ...


----------



## amit_aus84 (May 28, 2014)

Dear Expat Gurus,

I have a similar query on the documents to be submitted for Skill Assessment.
I have attached the below in my application.

For Education - Color Scanned Marksheets and the Graduation Degree Certificate [ in single pdf]
For Employer 1 - Color Scanned Service cum Relieving letter [ Single PDF with self declaration ]

For Current Employer - Color Scanned Pay slips, Salary Certificates, Tax Details [ Single pdf with self declaration ] as my current employer can not provide employment proof.

After submission of application, I got an email from the authorities asking me to provide additional documents as mentioned below.



Certified copy of your Bachelor degree certificate.
Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your Bachelor degree. 




Official legal third-party Statutory Declarations by a colleague for Employer 1 and Current Employer - Please note that self-Statutory Declarations are not accepted. 

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following:

Certified copy of Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


Can someone please help me to clarify my doubts
a) If i uploaded color scanned degree certificates, then what is being expected here.
b) The third party SD need to be on stamp paper [ is that what legal means ] and if there is any sample available with anyone ?

Thanks in advance for you help !

Regards


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

cseramit said:


> Dear Expat Gurus,
> 
> I have a similar query on the documents to be submitted for Skill Assessment.
> I have attached the below in my application.
> ...


If CO asks for something, you should blindly follow it. So just submit certified copies. get to a notary guy and he should be able to tell you whether it should be stamp paper or not.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi All,
I had a quick question. Can any one help please. My friend has to apply for vetasses Assessment. He had all the documents. But regarding Pay, he is working on ABN in Australia. My question is, he don't have Payslips to provide to Assessment. He had bank statements. So is bank statements enough to apply or should he give any statutory declaration for the payslips ? if so can any one provide the formate for Payslip statutory declaration please...

Thanks in Advance


----------

